# Savage rebarrel question



## christoph67 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a savage 111 chambered in 30/06. Is it possible to go to a 243 or 257 Roberts. Will the bolt-face work with these cartridges?Would 110 series barrels work? I would be shooting single shots so there wouldnt be a feed problem. Any info or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The bolt face will work with the .243 Win ctg. since the head of the ctg. is the same in the .308 Win/30-'06 family of ctgs, not sure about the other one.
You may need some kind of spacer in the mag well since you're using a short action ctg. in a long action, other then that. If you're looking for a small bore ctg. to use in your '06 why not just to 25-'06, it'd be a lot simpler conversion.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

christoph67 said:


> I have a savage 111 chambered in 30/06. Is it possible to go to a 243 or 257 Roberts. Will the bolt-face work with these cartridges?Would 110 series barrels work? I would be shooting single shots so there wouldnt be a feed problem. Any info or advice would be appreciated.


Yes - both the .243 and 257Roberts share the .473 bolthead with the 30-06 as well as many, many other chambering from 22-250 up to .338.

Yes - all m-10/110 and variants (11/111, 12/112, 14/114, 16/116) are interchangable although barrels manufactured from 2002 forward and chambered in the WSM/RUM/SAUM magnum cartridges are threaded to the larger 1.120 x 20tpi vs. the "standard calibers" of 1.055 x 20tpi. In addition, the "magnums" used a .532 CRF bolthead.

The shorter .243 & .257Roberts will feed from the 30-06 magazine with a spacer in the magazine and the short action follower. If you decide to install a bench rest type follower - I suggest you go with one from Score High available from Score High, MidwayUSA, MidSouth Shooters as well Brownells - be sure to specify the long action not the 110 intermediate.

The barrel swap is fairly simple and can be easily accomplished in less than a hour - all you need is the new barrel, barrel vise, barrel nut wrench and a set of GO/NOGO gauges or properly sized brass for the new caliber - add a bit of paitence and you will not have any problems. I would suggest you change out the orginal stamped recoil lug to a heavier, surface ground comp style. There is some prep work to the bolt needed prior to barrel swap - ejector plunger and extractor removal to effectively set headspace but again it is relatively simple work.

Let me know if you would like more detailed information or have other questions - I would be happy to help.


----------



## christoph67 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you both very much for the information. I think you answered all my questions . Also I really appreciate the offer of help. Thanks again.


----------

